# A nice cyma circa 1940s



## Sridharvc (Jul 4, 2020)

A nice working Cyma with dust cover and all.




























Comments are welcome. If exact year can indicated please do...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

That's a nice old timepiece!

I think the steel cover is actually to stop the balance spring becomning magnetised :thumbsup:

I've a couple of Cyma Navystar watches, One with centre seconds and one with sub seconds, Pretty sure yours is earlier though :yes:










John :thumbsup:


----------



## Sridharvc (Jul 4, 2020)

The Cyma I posted is circa 1942 with dust cover. This is FYI. Your watches absolutely wonderful.

Stay safe


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Sridharvc said:


> Comments are welcome. If exact year can indicated please do...


 Do you know what the cal no is? It should be facing you under the dust cover e,g, 216


----------



## Sridharvc (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes. It is R458. Looks like 1950. Not very sure.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Sridharvc, and @johnbaz, you might be interested to read a useful article about the Cyma Navystar wristwatch; in particular a 1950s example with a caliber R.459 caliber movement with Cymaflex shock resistance marked, "TAVANNES". The web address for this is as follows: thewatchbloke.co.uk/2015/04/15/cyma-navystar/


----------



## Sridharvc (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sridharvc (Jul 4, 2020)

Got another Cyma. Think it is circa 1950s. Gold plated case and no second hand.

.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Sridharvc said:


> and no second hand


 It's hard to be sure, but does it look like it once did have a second hand?


----------



## Sridharvc (Jul 4, 2020)

Sridharvc said:


> Got another Cyma. Think it is circa 1935s. Gold plated case and no second hand.
> 
> .


----------



## Sridharvc (Jul 4, 2020)

Will post the movement picture soon.


----------

